

Assassins, Orcs, & Zombies, oh my Valve brings Steam games to Ubuntu Linux - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/assassins-orcs-and-zombies-oh-my-valve-brings-steam-games-to-ubuntu-linux-7000001056/#

======
freehunter
Seems like a disingenuous title. Makes it sound like Assassin's Creed and Orcs
Must Die (or similar) have been announced for Steam on Linux. In reality, only
Left 4 Dead 2 has been announced. Why single out Assassins, Orcs, and Zombies?

